# Pot Belly's grow



## Pot Belly (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi Yall,

Wanted to show some shots of my little indoor garden. This is my mother.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm testing out how to post pic's and all.  Anyway's, she's a good girl and I keep her all neat and trimmed and green.  

I want to post her clone just started in flower.  I am not so speedy on all this stuff so I'll post another pic after a bit.......


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's mama's clone just 11 days into flower.  Just in time for a morning shot while still showing off some sweet overnight growth.

I can taste that toke now in a few months...... :farm:


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 14, 2007)

*OOOPS   Forgot to post pic file*

as I take a big puff.........

This one is 11 days into flower.    You can tell she suffered a little over-nute shock as I switched to 12 / 12.  She's doing alright now and has almost forgotten the abuse.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2007)

*Whats up mang. May i be the first to say your ladies are looking great. Nice and bushy just how we all want our ladies. :hubba:  What kind of setup do you have? Anyway looking great. :aok: *


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 14, 2007)

*Tanks TBG* 

My setup is a grow box with separate veg and flower rooms.  I am using two 70 watt MH for veg, clones, and training growth.  For flowering, each plant has her own 70 watt HPS shining down on her.  Total of three 70 watt HPS in flower room.

I have a constant rotation schedule every 30 days which supplies me and the old lady enough smoke.  And ISO hash - nothing is wasted.

All lights bought at home center stores.  It was going to be only temporary (with the 70 watt lighting), but it works just perfect.  I train my little beauties to have a thick crown with LST and topping.

Here's a shot of one 30 days into flower.  This one's been treated kinda rough and I set it back with some topping (experimenting around).  She's just starting to set her buds for the big pile-on which will happen soon.       Later.....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 14, 2007)

*Very nice. :aok: You don't need much light to produce some nice smoke. :bong1: Like ya said you always have a supply. :hubba:  That's what it's all about.   Mucho GREEN MOJO to you and the ladies. *


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 14, 2007)

Rip it up Pot Belly.  No, plant it Pot Belly.  Jeez.  I wonder how I got so stupid some times .  Anyways, can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks again TBG for the Mojo.  It really rubs off let me tell ya .  

DL, I'll rip it up alright, but I've got to wait a while for more buds yet .

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 15, 2007)

*Wanted to add some more pics *

Here she is at 12 days into flower.  Also some shots of the flowering side of the growbox.

I think I'm going to do this journal showing sister plants in flower at differing stages.

For lighting, this is kind of an in-between grow from what I see.  I'm not using any cfl's, nor am I using the standard 250+ Watt HPS or MH lights from hydro store.  This is a different set-up where each plant has it's own 70 watt HPS light for blooming.  Space is tight 20" x 20" x 24" high.  But 210 watts is like a solarium in there.  It provides plenty of smoke like I said and is good enough for us.

I have to control height and make sure I don't run into the lights. It sets me back timewise as I cut off precious "buds" early on in the spurt stage, but she fills out nicely to a compact, very packed little skunky gal.  

I get a lot of heat so I'm operating an inline exhaust fan at around 85 CFM.  Maintans 80 deg F @ 35% RH during the "day" and cycles by a thermostat set at 80 deg F and 45% RH during the "night".  It also handles my veg chamber in a series so I only have to have one fan.  I also have a thermostat to limit my temp to 100 deg F.  It is hooked up to my lights and turns them off in case the exhaust fan pukes out on me.  It has protected my babies once.

So welcome to Pot Belly's grow.  I hope some of you get some benefit out of it.  

It should be obvious the difference in the two sisters in their budding stages.  Again this journal will constist of these two.  Here they are......


----------



## MergeLeft (Jul 15, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> *Wanted to add some more pics *
> 
> 
> I have to control height and make sure I don't run into the lights. It sets me back timewise as I cut off precious "buds" early on in the spurt stage, but she fills out nicely to a compact, very packed little skunky gal.


 
What a great setup & it is working well, obviously- thanks for the description above on how you control height & results you have had. Gonna try that myself.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 17, 2007)

*Day 32 for big sis, Day 14 for lil sis*

Checking in with some pic's of the ladies.:farm:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2007)

Looking real real nice Pot Belly!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 17, 2007)

PotBelly i like the grow. I myself do lst also. Good luck on the grow keep up the good work


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 17, 2007)

*Thanks SM and Blunt*:aok: 

for stopping by and checking out the grow.


----------



## screwdriver (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Bro, just stopped by to check out your thing. Do you know the strain?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 18, 2007)

Looking good man.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 18, 2007)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Hey Bro, just stopped by to check out your thing. Do you know the strain?


 
I don't know the strain. Got seeds from a great bag of weed. Would like to know the strain, though. They smell very strong, and the dried buds have a fruity smell when you pinch them. 

I will be getting some "real" seeds soon and give them a shot.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 18, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> I will be getting some "real" seeds soon and give them a shot.


 

Can i get a HELL YEA!!!!!!!:headbang:  I made my list of seeds out and doing my order when i get paid, then ima get nutes and last but shole not least the 400watt light Untill then ill be watch every1 else grow and wish them luck on a good and sucessfull harvest.


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 18, 2007)

daamn dude your plants are good looking .... purty as heck.... and bushy... me liky


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 19, 2007)

*Hello avid gardeners!*

Got some more pics to share. Big sis 35 days, and lil sis 17 days old.

Not going to cut or prune Lil Sis this grow. You can see that I'm LST'ing her. I will see how long that will last, but I won't cheat without fessing up. 

Big Sis' spurt growth has slown down and she's starting to put on some buddage.:aok:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 19, 2007)

Ooobie, Ooobie, Ooobie, Those are just too purdy to walk past

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 19, 2007)

Man you've got a green thumb.  Those plants look delicious.  Good job dude!!


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 19, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Those plants look delicicious.


 
Thanks SM.  Gets to be my favorite time when the trics start to pop out on the leaves.  The irridescent sheen of the trics with the deep green of this one does make her look very yummy.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 24, 2007)

*Hello Everyone!*

More pics to share.....

Lil Sis at 22 days and Big Sis at 40 days into flower.

I have been dealing with late flowering issues and I am going to back off on the nitro a tad........

I expect a 2 week setback for my mistake. Live and learn.... 

Although a branch snapped as I was "training it", I haven't cut a tip on Lil Sis as I promised. Not going to cut a single branch in flower this go round to see if it can be done with my space:confused2: .


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Jul 25, 2007)

looking awesome buddy. much smell yet?  keep us updated!


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 2, 2007)

*Here's the weekly update on the grow.....*

Today Lil Sis is 31 days into flower, and Big Sis is 49 days.

I still haven't pruned any branches on lil sis and she's filling out well.  I am quickly running out of room in flower.  

I'll be glad when my sativa is out of there.  She is taking up valuable space, and eating up productive bud time....

Big Sis is starting to fill in the bud sites.  Remember I set them back in flower with too much Nitrogen......

Also some shots of the little jungle in there 

Still learning and having fun at it.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 2, 2007)

*Also wanted to show the mother and one of her clones.........  *

Check out that thick trunk on her.  I keep her pruned pretty tightly, cause I only need a few clones off her each 30 days or so........

Here is a healthy clone ready to take a harvested one's place.  Been vegging for six weeks now.  She's going to get her final transplant in the next few days.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 3, 2007)

Very beautiful girls you have. I love how clones grow.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 3, 2007)

*Thanks Bombudpuffa.....*

I wish I could put that little clone into flower, but I have to wait until I pull one out.  I've got about 3 more weeks.  She is nice, low and bushy.  So I'll continue to shape her.  

I am trying to not cut or prune now when I switch them to flower.  It is very hard to contain those buggars when you put them into flower....  They want to grow, grow, grow!  I wish I had the height you guys have for your grows.  I can only grow to 2 feet max.   

Your plants always turn out beautiful and picture perfect.  I look forward to new pics on your grows.

I have learned lots from you "pros" out there.  I hope my little micro grows aren't insulting to anyone out there.  I know MJ should look like a Christmas tree, but I just can't let them grow like that due due to my restrictions.

Doing the best I can.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 11, 2007)

I've still been LSTing her and not cutting, pinching, stressing whatsoever. Anyways, here she is.....


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 11, 2007)

This one has been pruned while flowering (3 weeks into flowering). I have learned that a setback in time (my cause) is punishment with no buds. 

She is finally putting on the weight if you look deep inside the plant. I hope the next 2 weeks she'll be packing it on.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 11, 2007)

great job nice and bushy just the way i like them  keep up the great work peace


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 11, 2007)

omg those ladies are beautiful good luck on your grow and please update us on how good the smoke is=)


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 12, 2007)

I love how you are sculpting them. Beautiful.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 29, 2007)

Hello Everyone!

Here's an update on the grow.

I've been starting to take some buds off her as her some of the trichs are maturing to amber.  I am planning to harvest her completely within two weeks, as one is behind her needing valuable space.

I plan on reducing my flowering number of plants from 3 to 1.  I have total of 3 square feet, and want to LST one plant to fill the entire space next grow round.  3 plants is too tight.  

This one is 76 days into flower.....


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Pot Belly, weird looking plant you have there. Looks like my revegged girl .. mutated, lots of single leaves. Just a big ball of pistils really and loads of little buds.

What you gonna do with it ? I reckon it would be too much hassle trimming it and curing it. I'll probably just chop mine and make iso hash out of it


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 29, 2007)

This one is little sis who I've been LSTing. She needs more room to spread out - but there isn't any. That's why she's shaped that way looking from the top.

As soon as her big sister and other cousin is out of there she'll be able to stretch out and relax for a while.

This strain (unknown) is very aromatic and sweet, but it takes longer to bud and complete compared to most of your known indoor strains.

I am looking forward to a batch of Afghani #3 seeds I will be getting in the near future. I want to grow some true indica so bad.

Here she is at day 58 flower.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 29, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Hey Pot Belly, weird looking plant you have there. Looks like my revegged girl .. mutated, lots of single leaves. Just a big ball of pistils really and loads of little buds.
> 
> What you gonna do with it ? I reckon it would be too much hassle trimming it and curing it. I'll probably just chop mine and make iso hash out of it


 
She is a weird one. Most of it is my fault. I pruned her and gave her too much nitro in flower. I can't get the top growth to stop growing. There is a big bud ball inside hidden below those leaves. I'll post it when I harvest...

I was very happy with just homegrown weed to smoke - and a great smoke she is, but, looking at all your (as in "MarP Group") plants makes me want to improve big time. 

What I am learning...... It's all been said before. Get the known weed with the genetic characteristics you want. Save time, space, energy, electrical $ / bud output. You name it.

It won't be too long before I get my Afghani beans - and grow some real weed. But I don't want to say it too loud to hurt my poor girls' feelings... They've done as good as they could for me. And I am thankful for that.


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 29, 2007)

What do yo mean real weed? Are those things plastic or something? lol. 

I think they look great. I'm a little confused on the time line though. You said 76 days into flowering? That seems like a long time to be flowering. I've had some haze strains that take that long to flower but I think the average strain is between 50-60 days until maturity.:huh: 

Did you ever have a chance to move those HPS ballasts out of the grow space? I'm glad you updated, I was wondering where you went. I'd like to see this bud ball when it's done.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 29, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> What do yo mean real weed? Are those things plastic or something? lol.


 
Hey Haze - 

Yes it is day 76. Here's the deal.........

On the pot growing for me, I got started when "my man" aka Dealer Dude went sour and created a bad situation for me. Said the heck with it, and tossed some bag seed beans in a pot. I've known for a long time the basics such as MH, HPS lighting, basic gardening, cloning, light cycle to induce bud, etc...

But didn't know anything else. Around here you just get a bag of brown whatever. There isn't any NYCD or white widow, Kush or you know what I mean. I thought pot was pot. Been growing and cloning same stock for a year and a half. Been good bud with nothing to compare to as far as homegrown.

Plus, I've been learning on nutes, pruning, training techniques, and no-no's. Been doing OK until I started to look for something online and found MarP back in May this year. 

Now I see plenty of room for improvement on some very important things: Plant genetics, and nutrition. 

Nutrition: I need to get some Fox Farms or Canna Nutes. In flower, I am currently using MG Bloom booster 15-30-15. I know, I know........ 

Also learning about pruning as I said in earlier posts, etc...... It's not meant to be cut on when in bloom stage. 

Most of all I don't think this strain was meant to be grown under lights in a micro-grow. It is meant to grow towards the sun and get very large before her hormones tell her to stop growing. I cannot stop the upward growth on the plant. I look at all your other grows, and your stuff has stopped with buds all over it. Mine just won't quit. My trichs are all turning amber on the mid buds, but the tops are still producing thin, whispy little buds. If left alone, they will fill in with bud, but the lower buds are out of their window. I wish someone out there would know why and tell me the science behind it this wierd growth pattern.   If it's sativa genetics maybe or something else.  I would love to hear!

My lighting is correct - no leaks and 6,300 lumens psf. Temp at 76 to 81*F. Plenty of ventilation.

Anyway - didn't mean to rant. Just pointing out that it is time for me to get on with the improvements and get some big buds like you guys! I'm envious! Don't cast me to the wolves yet - I will grow the big bud soon! 

The HPS ballasts are out of the boxes. The heat they produced was a waste in the box.

PB............


----------



## hazewarrior (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Pot, I think you're doing a great job! I feel you on the genetics thing though. Before I had anything worth while it was just ok homegrown. 

I'm not to sure how long you have been growing but big buds come with time and experience. I first started in 1996 and I went through allot of trial and error. I wasted thousands of dollars, yeah thousands! I really didn't start learning until I found Overgrow around 1999. It got shut down and I decided to go with MP over all the others. 

I had a blueberry plant that seemed to do the same thing as yours. I don't know why because the NYCSD plant that it was in with had no problems. It may just be the genetics or an unstable strain. It sounds like you are doing allot of homework and know the ropes. The good thing about CA is that there are hydro stores all over the place.

Anyway, keep up the good work. I can't wait to see your afghani grow.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 30, 2007)

Just checking in with some great news!

Just ordered the Fox Farms trio - GB, BB, & TB. 

MG going bye-bye! 

We're movin on up to that deluxe big cola in the sky...

PB........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*Boy nothing like a Bushy lady. They are looking great PB. :aok: *


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Pot, just wanted to say "high" and find out if the Fox Farm came yet?   How is the grow going?


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 18, 2007)

hazewarrior said:
			
		

> Hey Pot, just wanted to say "high" and find out if the Fox Farm came yet?  How is the grow going?


 
Hey Haze....

Just browsing the boards and came upon my journal. Don't know how I missed your post. My appologies. 

Yes, the Fox Farm stuff came in, and I'm using them now. Got the Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom gallons. Also got FF Ocean potting mix. I put a little picture thread together comparing two unrelated seedling strains that were affected by a 'hot' storebought MG mix. FF soil fixed the problem.

The grow is going good and not-so-good. The older plant kept growing and growing. I gave up on the 60 day theory....... The tops "mutated". Within the plant, the trichs were mostly amber, so I chopped the mature buds off. This left the lower yellow immature buds exposed to light. I decided to let her stay in flower to mature up again.

In one week, the lower buds have turned dark green, and growth is very subdued (Yay!) The buds are taking on more of a normal appearance, but will be like popcorn buds. My harvest of bud off this plant was OK, light and airy. Great smoke, high, and smell is wonderful. I did not weigh this harvest.

The other plant has still not been pruned as I promised and is still growing like a weed. Constant LST going on. Again, she is a sister of the same mother. Characteristics are obviously going to be the same.

I will be phasing out this strain (bagseed) when they finally finish, and working on other strains that are micro-grow tolerant, as this micro-grow is the only way I can grow pot and keep the old lady happy. Course, when she's happy, I'm happy. 

My Afghani #3 seeds arrived recently, and will be starting a few soon. I have learned a lot through this grow. Genetics is very important. I am looking forward to growing some plants with good genetics.

Pics will follow soon.........

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is the one I pulled off the first batch of bud, and left the lower ones to finish flowering.


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is the younger sis with LST.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2007)

*Very nice PB. :aok:  How long ya gonna let them go before you harvest the rest? *


----------



## Pot Belly (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey TBG-

Will harvest when trichs get 50/50.  The older plant is just about out of here, and the younger sis will remain when she finishes, or gets pulled out for another strain.

It won't be long, and I'll be needing room for blooming some other strains I've got going.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 19, 2007)

they look good Pot, great going on the LST aswell


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 19, 2007)

plants are looking good PB....can't wait to see the Afghani #3 grow....keep up the good work.....


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey everyone, this one isn't dead yet.....

This freaky thing has been harvested (top half) and left to finish off the lower buds.  We are at day 111 of flower!  And she just won't die!  What is up with that?  Her pistil production is increasing and she's thickening up again.  I'm going to get a nice little treat when she's ready, but it's not yet time.  Get this, she is in a one gallon milk container.  Has been since May 15!  

Die, Dangit! Die!:hairpull:


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 3, 2007)

This one is her little sis I've been LSTing forever.

Here she is at day 93 in flower..........She has finally quit growing and starting to bud out.  

Last couple of shots is the growbox in action...... with HPS.  Each plant has its own 70 watt light.

PB


----------



## OliieTea (Oct 4, 2007)

too cute.. looking good.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 16, 2007)

Have got enough weed to smoke so I'm in no hurry to wrap these up.........These were learners for many lessons.  I am going to let these finish up in their own time.

Fox Farm nutes are working well.

This is the "little sis" that I've been LSTing.  The upward growth has slowed, and she's finally filling up with pistils.


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 16, 2007)

Shots of Big Sis here.

This one has already been 1/2 harvested, and lower buds left to develop.  She is fattening up nicely again........

She has a growth unlike all the others.  One "bud stalk's" leaves are fluffy and thick with a lighter green variation.  Has anyone seen anything like this before?

This plant was not LST'd.  It was pruned.  I will be able to get many more buds off the LST plant compared to the pruned.

Last pic is shot just before 'night'.  You can also see our little Afghani's in the two 16 oz cups.  Thanks for stopping in.............

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 16, 2007)

I love the LST you did PB. How tall is she now, and the space you are working with?? Good job again


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 16, 2007)

nevermind on her height i see she 18-19" LOL i didnt even notice it LOL


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice PB...some bushes ya got there. :aok:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 16, 2007)

:holysheep:   Now that's one big pot belly there  Awesome grow bro cant believe how nice and bushy those ladies are bro great job gonna get a nice harvest there


----------



## simo123 (Oct 16, 2007)

All i can say is nice............ very nice bushy ladies you got there can't wait for the harvest pics and smoke report good job Potbelly


----------



## OliieTea (Oct 18, 2007)

what a pretty lil sis that is. kinda reminds me of a little lemom  tree.. nice...


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 20, 2007)

She's finally putting on some buds, and dropping some of her fan leaves.  She has finally gotten the message that it is Fall!  LOL.

It's now easier to see how she's been LST'd.  I did not prune any growth on her through the whole grow.

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 20, 2007)

LOL she looks outta control!!! Ya think ya can handle her Pot??? ya might lose a finger reaching in that bush LOL she's looking good man keep it up


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 20, 2007)

:holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep: :holysheep:  :hubba:


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are some pics of Lil Sis in her spot.........

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey everyone - here's an update on LST'd Lil Sis........

She's been taking her sweet time in flower.  Definitely a lot of Sativa dominance in her........

She's finally thickening up..........

Last shot is close up of LST.  Made S hooks out of some scrap copper wire.  

PB


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 2, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: Holy outta control batman . they look sweet man. helluva job. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 2, 2007)

eyeslikedonuts said:
			
		

> *Holy outta control batman . they look sweet man. helluva job. peace, e :bong2:*


 
Outta control is the word..........If you knew how many days (months) this little jewel in the rough has been in flower......

That's what you get when you do bagseed.........


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

yes but i love the grab bag aspect w00t w00t, that sativa is gonna blow your top though.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 2, 2007)

Just had to stop in and look at that bush again mmmmm Have to give it to ya bro that is one nice bush cant wait for the harvest good luck peace


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 3, 2007)

*She is an amazing looking lady, PB!    Love the LST!  Hmmmm...The wheels are turning...* :hubba:


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 3, 2007)

thats an excellent photo of what lst can really do for side growth lol, gnarly lol


----------



## jash (Nov 3, 2007)

:shocked:awesome lady:hubba:,great job PB:aok:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 3, 2007)

You'll have some fun harvesting that !


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for stopping in and checking out the grow...........

Her nugs are densing up and getting very stinky and sticky.  I wish I could share a big sniff with everyone because she is very aromatic.   

I have waited this long, so I will continue to let her mature until she can go no more.  I am hoping she will turn out to be one big bud.   

PB


----------



## dsm1998gst (Nov 3, 2007)

excellent grow man. Your gonna have some good smoke =)


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 8, 2007)

Whats up everybody.  Lil Sis was looking pretty this morning so I took some shots of her.  It's getting close to chopping time.  She's been dropping her fans and it's easier to see her LST wire now.  I never thought she'd ever quit growing.

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 8, 2007)

*Mmmm...Mmmm...Mmmm...PB, she is a beauty!  How much more time do you think?*


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 8, 2007)

that plant is just butifull i bet it is smellin good about now lol probley just enoff to make your stomich hungry lol exelent jod happy smokin


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 8, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Mmmm...Mmmm...Mmmm...PB, she is a beauty! How much more time do you think?*


 
Hey Rdrose- I am going to give her another week to fatten up.


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 8, 2007)

tom-tom said:
			
		

> that plant is just butifull i bet it is smellin good about now lol probley just enoff to make your stomich hungry lol exelent jod happy smokin


 
Hey tom-tom.  She smells very aromatic and pungeant.  It does make my mouth water.  And I can't wait to smoke her.  

Thanks for visiting, man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2007)

*Wow PB that lady has packed on some serious weight and is looking great. :aok: Something to be proud of for sure.  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 9, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Wow PB that lady has packed on some serious weight and is looking great. :aok: Something to be proud of for sure.  *


 
This ole bagseed strain I've been cloning for a year now has been quite a learning experience. Taught me patience. She has put on all that wieght in the past 2 to 2.5 weeks. 

This strain's bud has never had the tight nugs, but more light and "airy". The smell is very strong, and I would say the high would be 7 or 8 on a scale 1 to 10. 10 being the strongest. But that was harvesting a little early. I've never let this strain go so far, and she's really tightening up.

After waiting, and a lot of LST, she's finally rewarding me. But that's going to be the end of the line for these gals. I plan on not continuing this strain as I need room to try some other strains.

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 12, 2007)

A few shots of Lil Sis in her spot.  She has some mouth watering buddage.

PB


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 12, 2007)

thoses buds are looking nice and fat. how much longer till the chop??


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Blunt -  They are putting on some weight, so I'm just going to wait her out.  I hate to chop her too early because new pistils are continuing to grow on the outside of the buds, thickening them up.

Since she is the last of her kind, I'm putting a lot of TLC in her.  She deserves it.

PB


----------



## Growdude (Nov 12, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> Hey Blunt - They are putting on some weight, so I'm just going to wait her out. I hate to chop her too early because new pistils are continuing to grow on the outside of the buds, thickening them up.
> 
> Since she is the last of her kind, I'm putting a lot of TLC in her. She deserves it.
> 
> PB


 
PB your plants look great!
May I ask why last of her kind? its really never to late to try cloning or just revegg some of her so you can clone easyer.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 12, 2007)

ur never going to grow her again? i would always put some seeds of that in a safe place and giver her a nother life in a few years lol that is a buitifull plant their i hope your harvest is very good ,good luck..


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Growdude - you always raise a good thought...........tom-tom, just noticed your post, too.

This gal has been in my garden forever.  She has taken her sweet time to get to this point.  Way too long for everything invested - time and $ wise.  I have been with this strain for a year now, and am ready for something new, and with a bit more knowlege of the genetics of a particular strain.  This one here is bagseed.

She does deserve the benefit of the doubt on 2 things:  Nutes, and lighting.

I started using Fox Farm within the past couple of months, and converted my growbox from veg/flower to just flower about a month ago.........I may have to check my design on the divider to eliminate a possible light leak.

Interesting notation to make when "blaming" the strain.....I may try to re-veg a growing tip clone if the "mature" bud is good.

Thanks guys for stopping in. 

PB


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey everyone.  Wanted to post some more pics of Lil Sis.  She smells so good.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 15, 2007)

hey PB, nice looking buds you got there, LIL SIS looks like 1 big bud lol grand job mate :aok:

keep it green & happy smoking bro *85C*


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hi there PB, She is looking fantastic all covered with those beautiful crystals!!  Very nice!*  

*Do you have any seeds left of her strain or is she the last? If you clone her, wouldn't that mean you have to keep her growing until you wanted to use her again?  Could be a long time...which is fine if you have the space for her...hmmm...*


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 18, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Do you have any seeds left of her strain or is she the last? If you clone her, wouldn't that mean you have to keep her growing until you wanted to use her again? Could be a long time...which is fine if you have the space for her...hmmm...*


 
No more seeds of her.............Decisions, decisions. You are right. I do not have my box set up for veg now, and I don't have the room. She was a good bagseed, but is taking way too long to flower.

I need the space for some other solid strains bred for indoor growing. I'm not feeling too bad about it.  

"When to chop" Lil Sis is a daily thought now. Every morning when I check on her, she has grown more pistils and developing bulk on her buds. They are getting to be very tight and dense. I don't want to chop her yet, and cut off great potential smoke, right? She has some cloudy / amber trichs, but growing new clear ones every day. I wished my camera would shoot clearer pics of detail so I could get some opinions from some others. I do not see anything resembling the "black" degeradation of the bud of when it has passed its peak...........So I am still waiting........

PB


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 18, 2007)

OMG man that looks so good, im sure that smells wicked!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Madshotz (Nov 18, 2007)

dude you got some nice bud omg thats thick


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 18, 2007)

> I need the space for some other solid strains bred for indoor growing. I'm not feeling too bad about it.



*LOL, You've got some great new afghani coming up and who knows what might be next, right??  Hmmm...of course, if you did reveg/clone 'Lil Sis', do you think she would make a good cross w/the afghani?     I'm sure you've thought about all the possibilities, PB, and I think you've already made up your mind what you want to do. It's all good...   *



> "When to chop" Lil Sis is a daily thought now. Every morning when I check on her, she has grown more pistils and developing bulk on her buds. They are getting to be very tight and dense. I don't want to chop her yet, and cut off great potential smoke, right?



*Right!  :aok:  Some of my best smoke is from the WW plant that kept growing after I had harvested most of it.  Came home from vacation and the little popcorn buds I had missed and all the leaves around them were just covered w/thick, sticky trichs!    That's when I knew that even though my stuff was good, it could have been better if I had been able to let it go another couple of weeks like those popcorn buds!  (I keep those in a separate little bag for 'special occassions')  :hubba: *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 18, 2007)

hey PB, if there are cloudy/amber trichs then it ready man. unless you are waiting on more amber than cloudy


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 18, 2007)

Drool, drool, drool!!!  She looks awesome PB.    I am green with envy!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2007)

*PB that is one healthy lady. You can hardly see any of the branches. Just one big fat bush.   Great job my friend, great job.  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey everyone!

Just finished chopping Lil Sis. She was a beaut! And smelled strong. Like pineapple in a way. I don't own a set of scales, so I couldn't weigh her, but she had a great amount for a small bush. You can see that LST made good use of all her bud producing sites.

I ended up with a plant that I might re-veg, maybe. Don't know yet, and too whupped to tell right now.........

Here are before and afters.......

PB


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 20, 2007)

*Whats up PB. Looks like a very nice harvest mang and some killer smoke. Who needs a scale when your gonna be smoking it all yourself.   Anyway great job on the grow and look foward to your next.  *


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 20, 2007)

*Excellent, PB!!  :aok:

Looks like you've got some real nice smoke there!!  

Harvesting really takes it out of ya, huh!?!?!?! 

Staying tuned for further info on 'Lil Sis'...   * :hubba:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 20, 2007)

Yea PB great job man that looks great!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  I got my birthday wish.  Fair good amount of bud.  Didn't know how long she was gonna go, but trich's were ready, and calyxes were swollen.

I worked late into the night way past my bedtime on that bud.  The smell was so pungeant that my eyes and nose were burning!  

Can't wait to smoke her after a good cure.  More pics to come later.........

PB


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 20, 2007)

the afters were nice but the befores are beautiful!!!


----------



## Nico (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep looks very nice toooo!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 21, 2007)

Man she shole waz a nice looking plant there. how many tops did she have. mine got 15. with 4-5 more weeks to go. i really need to get a cam but every time i plan on gettting 1 something comes up i hope i find my web cam while im packing up to move tomorrow. still waiting for the purple color to come in


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Nov 21, 2007)

looks great nice fat stalk.good luck with the next,PS


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 21, 2007)

hey man, nice haul, that did yeild quite a bit compared to other lst attempts. think u might have it figured out  nice nice

Dc


----------



## Wise Man (Nov 23, 2007)

Awesome take Pot Belly!!

Enjoy the fruits of your labour.

Crikey!


----------



## stonedsmithy (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah wicked job there bud let us know how much ya pull off her


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey everyone - just a follow up with some pics of Lil Sis' bud and smoke report.

It's been 17 days since she was chopped, and the buds are maintaining 45% RH in the jars indefinitely.  They are still tightly under wraps and will remain in cure for a month.  The smoke is getting less harsh as they cure.  The smell is very strong and pungeant when breaking up for a bong toke.  The stone is strong, and both a good day high and night high.  

ISO hash oil is OK, but I let the ISO and trim sit too long, so it's darker than what I like.  But the stone is good and makes you very sleepy.  Not good for a day buzz if you are trying to be productive. 

You can see no mold here - thanks to a digital hygrothermometer in my curing jar.

Wish I could share more than just pics with you guys.

PB


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 7, 2007)

*PB, those are some absolutely gorgeous buds!!  Nice and full and thick w/trichomes!!  Lovely....*


----------



## pyroguy (Dec 7, 2007)

holy wow hombre that thing was amazing. i dont even know what to say


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 7, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmm its bong licking good :aok:


----------



## hazewarrior (Feb 12, 2008)

.... what's goin on man! Things look like they are going well for you. I remmember when we had the same amount of respect. lol, keep rockin in!!! 

I'll be back on the scene in a few months


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Haze - Great to hear from you.  Glad to see you're out and about.  Thanks for stopping by to post.

PB


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 13, 2008)

hah, that stuff looks raw! i wish i could snap one through, check out some of the greens iam smoking on in my grow journal! later man, keep up the awesome work!


Dc


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey Dank - where ya been?  Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 13, 2008)

no prob bro, i just been takin some time for me and the family, my 2nd sons about to be born, the ol lady is due thursday.


Dc


----------

